# double duck



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Today was training day. 5 winger's were set up with ducks. Our turn came up and on the second mark I made a handler error and sent Buzz before the bird hit the ground. :doh: The next mark was over a ditch/water that the dogs were to jump over. Winger was released, bird landed and I sent Buzz. He got to the ditch and it was like he hit a brick wall. :uhoh: He searched this side of the ditch, wanted over but couldn't figure out how to get there. A person in our group was in the field and was sent over to hand toss the bird to coax Buzz over. He wasn't thinking and tossed it over the ditch to Buzz! :doh: Buzz fetched it up and came in with it. Problem wasn't solved. :no: So, the trainer had someone take 2 birds out across the ditch. He hup, hup, tossed bird and fired the pistol. Sent my boy and again he stopped at the ditch. This time the trainer had the person toss the second bird when Buzz stopped. That did it, it found his way over and came back with his prize. 

He was thrown 2 ducks and brought back both ducks!! Body of each duck nice and neat in his mouth. The boy held and followed me to the van to get the camera and take his picture. He held them a long time. 
Glad I got the picture. Hope you like it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shot Buzz looks very proud of his special prize.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I always love to see them doing what they were bred to do


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

He's come a long way. Many thanks to our trainer, group and breeder for all their help with him and patience with me. 

And yes, he was very proud of his prize's! Never would believe he'd hold them that long. Waited for me to say "Out" and gave each one to me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a good boy .. and an awesome picture.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Way to go Buzz! Great picture. He belongs on a magazine cover.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Buzz. He looks very proud of all his stuff.


----------

